# School Counselor



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone here who ever went to a school counselor, high school, college, etc... for social anxiety? please, tell your story.  How was it?


----------



## jugador409 (Nov 29, 2003)

It's really hit or miss with school counselors. I went to one in college and had a terrible experience. But I'm in grad school now and started seeing another one and the experience is more positive. So I guess my advice would be to give it a try and if things don't work out with the first one, it doesn't mean that they're all bad. It just means you happened to find a bad one.


----------



## MeganC (Nov 23, 2008)

Most of them were terrible as I recall, but there was one teacher/counselor at the alternative school I attended who was convinced that my problem was that academic boredom. He wasn't entirely right, but he appealed to my passion for history and politics and helped me to give myself some kind of direction.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I went to my university's counsellor. It was great. She was really comfortable to talk to and to top it off it was all free! If your uni/college/school health service is open this time of year, thats another reason to go now - because the waiting lists are shorter since there's less demand at this time. And as the others point out it can be hard sometimes to find the right counsellor, so you have to 'shop' around. But most counsellor's will be fine with this and should understand if you say you want to change counsellor and may even ask you if you feel comfortable with them.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

My university has a pretty good free counseling service. A couple of years ago, when I was really desperate, I dropped in and they set me up with a pretty decent counselor. I've been seeing her on and off since then. I'm not sure how much she has helped me. I kind of enjoy talking to her, but she never really seems to understand my issues in-depth. The very fact of discussing your problems is useful in itself, I guess.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, Mine is great. Only problem is that in November, I began pulling back because I never get used to people. I was withdrawing into myself cause I felt like she knew too much about me. It scared me. I didn't even want to see her again. I was going there and feeling really really bad. Plus, I thought that people could see me going there and that was embarassing. She was giving me homework that I hated. To make out weekly schedules. My time management skills are very poor. Finally, I was having a rough week and made an appt to see her. She's very good! I feel like she actually cares about me as a person. Few counsellors have.


----------

